# Recommendations for above the blade dust collection devices?



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

Title says it all. I've seen these in a few member blogs. the most interesting one looked like is clipped right onto the riving blade. I have a Grizzly TS.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I think the Shark Guard is the best, and it's also the cheapest of the purchased ones. I've had a shop built Badger Pond model, switched to a Shark, then switched again to an Excalibur (bought used). I keep meaning to switch back to the Shark, but have not done so. With the other 2 you need your own splitter, the Shark comes with one. The Shark is very easy to get out of the way when needed, and the dust collection job (at least with a 4" hookup and good air flow) is excellent.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

+1 for the SharkGuard. I also have the one with the 4" collection and it is one of the best upgrades I have done.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I also have the Shark. I had the 4" port but went to a 2.5" as the 4" will pull any small cutoffs up into it as well.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the Shark Guard too, it was a great addition to my TS.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Another plus for the shark guard. Using the 4" port and very happy. I got rid of my stock splitter and it is a huge improvement as I can leave the splitter in place most of the time. The stock one had to come off any time I used my sled, as well as non-through cuts.


----------



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, that seem unanimous. checked out their website. 4 month waitlist! but i'm on it.


----------

